# [MAJ de expat] Plein de paquets à recompiler (Résolu)

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

Suite à une mise à jour de expat, j'obtiens le message suivant : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Please note that the soname of the library changed!
> 
>  * If you are upgrading from a previous version you need
> ...

 

Et revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 -av me donne 57 paquets à recompiler, dont openoffice, kdelibs ...

Est-ce vraiment indispensable ?  Les applications à recompiler ne fonctionnent plus, mais le problème est résolu en faisant un

```

ln -s libexpat.so.1.5.2 libexpat.so.0

```

Y a t'il une raison pour que je recompile 57 paquets au lieu de faire ça ? Et quel est l'intéret pour les dévelopeurs de changer le nom du lien ?Last edited by Zoboulo on Sun Aug 12, 2007 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Personellement je fait comme toi ..

 Maintenant un avis technique serait le bienvenu je pense   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

il FAUT recompiler ces paquets.

Si la version de la lib (je parle pas du paquet expat mais de la version interne du .so lui-meme) a changé de version majeure (libexpat.so.0 => libexpat.so.1), c'est que la compatibilité binaire de la lib n'est pas assurée, c'est a dire que les tailles des structures, des fonctions (entre autre, mais c'est le point le plus flagrant) ont changé, donc la recompilation est nécessaire pour que ces changements soient pris en compte (en pratique, un relinkage des programmes suffirait, si l'API n'a pas changé).

En d'autre termes, un paquet compilé pour libexpat.so.0 ne va pas fonctionner avec libexpat.so.1, et inversement.

En pratique, il se peut qu'ils marchent en apparence, mais au moment ou ces programmes vont vouloir taper dans les parties de la lib qui n'est plus compatible binairement, PAF, va y avoir un segfault.

----------

## Temet

Vous êtes en 64 bits? Car je ne l'ai pas vue cette mise à jour :/

Ou alors ~arch ???

----------

## dapsaille

 *guilc wrote:*   

> il FAUT recompiler ces paquets.
> 
> Si la version de la lib (je parle pas du paquet expat mais de la version interne du .so lui-meme) a changé de version majeure (libexpat.so.0 => libexpat.so.1), c'est que la compatibilité binaire de la lib n'est pas assurée, c'est a dire que les tailles des structures, des fonctions (entre autre, mais c'est le point le plus flagrant) ont changé, donc la recompilation est nécessaire pour que ces changements soient pris en compte (en pratique, un relinkage des programmes suffirait, si l'API n'a pas changé).
> 
> En d'autre termes, un paquet compilé pour libexpat.so.0 ne va pas fonctionner avec libexpat.so.1, et inversement.
> ...

 

Très bonne explication Guilc, comme à ton habitude :p

 Merci !!

----------

## boozo

pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu l'annonce

personnellement je préfère attendre un peu pour fixer le changement d'ABI avec expat... l'effet de serre, blablabla   :Razz: 

----------

## Zoboulo

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication,

Donc je vais recompiler tout ça, en espérant que ça n'arrive pas trop souvent ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *boozo wrote:*   

> pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu l'annonce
> 
> personnellement je préfère attendre un peu pour fixer le changement d'ABI avec expat... l'effet de serre, blablabla  

 

Tient, des dev qui se soucient encore des utilisateurs \o/ , ca faisait plaisir ^_^

----------

## gbetous

Ah bin moi aussi j'ai mon libexpat.so.0 qui a pêté... Je vais encore rechauffer ma chambre à recompiler moi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Perso je viens de finir de mettre à jour le laptop, qui compilait depuis 11h30 ce matin.

Sur le desktop, c'est pas fini!

Sachant que le temps de compiler kdelibs sur le desktop, j'avais compilé kdelibs ET 30 autres paquets sur le laptop !!!!   :Shocked: 

En plus j'ai eu du skipfirst, le revdep-rebuild a cause de expat. Bref, une des pires maj de ma vie de gentooiste!

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso je viens de finir de mettre à jour le laptop, qui compilait depuis 11h30 ce matin.
> 
> Sur le desktop, c'est pas fini!
> 
> Sachant que le temps de compiler kdelibs sur le desktop, j'avais compilé kdelibs ET 30 autres paquets sur le laptop !!!!  
> ...

 

oui j'ai eu pas mal de mise à jour à faire comme toi ^_^ (d'ailleur c'est pas encore fini, surtout que j'attend d'avoir fini ma maj pour faire un revep-rebuild, ma maj c'est bloqué 2 fois à cause d'expat : une fois à cause de svn et une autre fois à cause de gettext)

----------

## Temet

Bah perso, le revdep-rebuild m'a couté 30 paquets en plus!!!

J'en ai profité pour faire un peu de cleaning dans mon world (globalement pas si mal).

Bref, mon laptop est comme neuf... mais quand je pense à ce qu'il reste encore à compiler sur l'autre... je me demande si ce sera finit avant d'aller dodo ... et vu le bruit qu'il fait, j'aurais préféré :/

----------

## Beluc

c'est bien de penser aux utilisateurs de gnome et kde mais perso, j'install pas ces usines à gaz. cpdt, j'ai quand même eu un pb avec pidgin, la suite mozilla, gdm et xfce, donc là je suis en startx à gogo : c'est fun mais pas très conviviale  :Smile: 

(39 paquets à réinstaller et pas les plus mince  :Wink: )

----------

## Temet

T'as peur d'utiliser des "usines à gaz" comme KDE ou Gnome mais bizarrement, Firefox ça ne te fait rien?

Super logique tout ça...

----------

## ultrabug

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'as peur d'utiliser des "usines à gaz" comme KDE ou Gnome mais bizarrement, Firefox ça ne te fait rien?
> 
> Super logique tout ça...

 

Terrain glissant Temet, c'est bon  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso je viens de finir de mettre à jour le laptop, qui compilait depuis 11h30 ce matin.
> 
> Sur le desktop, c'est pas fini!
> 
> Sachant que le temps de compiler kdelibs sur le desktop, j'avais compilé kdelibs ET 30 autres paquets sur le laptop !!!!  
> ...

 

haaa..J'ai eu le même soucis quand j'ai tout recompilé y a quelques semaines. J'ai tellement de paquets qui servent rien que ça m'a bien pris 48h de compilation (avec utilisation pendant la journée).

Et j'utilise e17 donc c'etait pas dû aux "usines à gaz" genre kde   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## julroy67

Moi j'ai eu aucun problème de màj pour expat  :Very Happy: 

Ok patapé je ---->[]

----------

## GaMeS

J'adore le 15 août \o/

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 71 packages (1 upgrade, 70 reinstalls)

 

----------

